# Germ Hotbeds



## MA-Caver (Oct 29, 2008)

> *Doorknobs and TV remotes are germ hotbeds*
> 
> By MARILYNN MARCHIONE, AP Medical Writer        Marilynn Marchione, Ap Medical Writer          &#8211;     Wed Oct 29, 1:52 am ET  http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/med_catching_colds
> WASHINGTON &#8211; Someone in your house have the sniffles? Watch out for the refrigerator door handle. The TV remote, too. A new study finds that cold sufferers often leave their germs there, where they can live for two days or longer.
> ...


Interesting thoughts... and things to consider... around the dojo as well there are items that could spread germs. Sparring gear, weaponry, even the mats themselves. True, most should know not to go out when they're sick. But even a couple of days of... "yeah, I'm feeling a little better" can still leave behind those germs. 

Thinking that leaving around a bunch of those hand wipes and bottle hand sanitizers around the dojo and getting the students and instructors to use them frequently would help minimize the spread of latent germs. There's a lot of contact going on in that there dojo ya know? 
Getting one of those swiffer mops and attaching instead the cleansing pad but a couple layers of those anti-bacterial hand wipes to 'em and going over the training mats after a day's lesson... or after each lesson. Sure wouldn't hurt. Looking at MA shoes or barefeet going over those mats and then faces after being thrown getting contact with those same mats. 
MA training is supposed to make you healthier... not sicker.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 29, 2008)

We're almost always in close contact while training. If we could drink GermX, we probably would.

After I get home, I take a long, hot shower with LAVA soap, just to be safe. Have you seen what MRSA looks like? It's crazy!

Wiping down your mats is very important, too.


----------

